# Umwandeln von Umlauten im HTML form



## MultiMania (10. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
ich versuche mittels eines kleinen Java scripts Umlaute aus einem Formular umzuwandeln.


```
<script language=javaScript>
  function chkFormular()
   {
var text=document.send.text.value;
 {
   text=text.replace(/ä/, "&");
   text=text.replace(/ö/, "&");
   text=text.replace(/ü/, "&");
   text=text.replace(/ß/, "&");
   text=text.replace(/Ä/, "Ä");
   text=text.replace(/Ö/, "Ö");
   text=text.replace(/Ü/, "Ü");
 }
document.send.text.value=text;
 }
```

Das Funktioniert auch soweit doch sobald es mehr als einmal den gleichen Umlaut gibt wird alles ab den 2. Umlaut nicht mehr umgewandelt.

Was kann ich dagegen machen bzw. gibt es eine bessere lösung?

Danke.


----------



## byte (10. Feb 2006)

Dafür gibts eine äquivalente Methode namens replace*All*().


----------



## bygones (10. Feb 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dafür gibts eine äquivalente Methode namens replace*All*().


so die gibts auch in JavaScript ;-)

ansonsten JAVA != JAVASCRIPT


----------



## MultiMania (10. Feb 2006)

kann das auch noch jemand etwas erläutern.

bin ein Java DaU.


----------



## bummerland (10. Feb 2006)

```
<script language=javaScript>
  function chkFormular()
   {
var text=document.send.text.value;
 {
  while(text.search(/ä/){
      text=text.replace(/ä/, "&");
  }
  ...
 }
document.send.text.value=text;
 }
```


----------



## byte (10. Feb 2006)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so die gibts auch in JavaScript ;-)
> 
> ansonsten JAVA != JAVASCRIPT



Hossa, hab nur mit halbem Auge auf das replace geguckt, aber man muss wohl immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehn.


----------



## MultiMania (10. Feb 2006)

hmm,

da funktioniert leider nicht, so passiert garnichts mehr


----------



## bummerland (10. Feb 2006)

MultiMania hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm,
> 
> da funktioniert leider nicht, so passiert garnichts mehr


stimmt, es muss so heissen:

```
<script language=javaScript>
  function chkFormular()
   {
var text=document.send.text.value;
{
  while(text.search(/ä/) != -1){
      text=text.replace(/ä/, "&");
  }
  ...
}
document.send.text.value=text;
}
```


----------



## MultiMania (10. Feb 2006)

jetzt funktioniert das Script ansich wieder aber alles was nach der while schleife kommt nicht mehr


----------



## MultiMania (10. Feb 2006)

sorry ich hatte ein Zeichen vergessen, geht doch   

danke.


----------



## MultiMania (10. Feb 2006)

und schon wieder ein Problem   

mit Textfeldern Funktioniert das ja nun wunderbar.

Aber leider nicht mit "select" feldern.

Da ich das Formular per Email versende muss auch nicht der Text in den Feldern geändert werden (was jetzt der fall ist) sondern es fürde mir ja eine änderung der Variable reichen die dann in die Mail eingefügt wird.

jemand eine idee?


----------

